# Blind spot recognition a must



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I am putting this under insurance because there is probably nothing more you can do prevent an accident then getting blind spot recognition. For those of you that don't have it get it. Both side view mirrors light up when you have a vehicle in your blind spot. It works in fog and rain and allows you to focus on cars in front of you. I got it on my 2017 Prius along with pre collision breaking and lane departure warnings. It also has sensors everywhere and back up camera with loud beeper. I would never purchase a vehicle without these features. I just wanted to pass this along as insurance from getting into an accident and or reducing damage if you do.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

So you strictly rely on censors now?

You still need to use your mirrors and look to see if a car is merging into your lane.
If you're on a 3 lane highway in the right lane trying to get into the middle lane, same time a car from last lane tries to get into the middle lane.

You might have some problems.

You're basically driving by Braille.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank God I learned to drive over 50 year ago. When you had to actually look to see what was happening


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Iann said:


> So you strictly rely on censors now?
> 
> You still need to use your mirrors and look to see if a car is merging into your lane.
> If you're on a 3 lane highway in the right lane trying to get into the middle lane, same time a car from last lane tries to get into the middle lane.
> ...


I am not saying that blind spot recognition is remote control. You still have to be alert and aware. Dealing with the situation you mentioned requires that you be aware of vehicles in that 3rd lane. My point is that situation and all others is safer with blind spot recognition.



islanddriver said:


> Thank God I learned to drive over 50 year ago. When you had to actually look to see what was happening


Your a better driver because of it. The safety features in my 2017 Prius help me navigate the dangerous roads of today. I still have to drive defensively and use all of my senses.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I agree it CAN help make things safer. 

The issue arises when drivers rely on them. 

I have experienced a couple times where I was behind a driver that was relying on his lane departure just about cause a accident. 

I was behind one guy and seen him turn his signal on but didn't see him look and decided to switch lanes. 
He had to swerve back into my lane to avoid a car coming up from the far lane and over corrected and went off the road. 

I stopped to make sure he was okay and he said he didn't hear any beeps alerting him a car was in his lane. 

I have active lane departure, forward crash collision warning, active cruise control, blind spot warning and a few others. 
I use the Blind Spot light but turned the sound off. 
I also have blind spot mirrors I installed which I prefer over the Blind Spot detection my car came with. 
I also use the Smart Cruise Control feature which is awesome to use during rush hour.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am putting this under insurance because there is probably nothing more you can do prevent an accident then getting blind spot recognition. For those of you that don't have it get it. Both side view mirrors light up when you have a vehicle in your blind spot. It works in fog and rain and allows you to focus on cars in front of you. I got it on my 2017 Prius along with pre collision breaking and lane departure warnings. It also has sensors everywhere and back up camera with loud beeper. I would never purchase a vehicle without these features. I just wanted to pass this along as insurance from getting into an accident and or reducing damage if you do.


I would call this feature a nice-to-have but I would not rely on it.

Every car I buy I stick the little wedge-shaped blind spot mirrors on the door mirrors. They work great.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

My last car had it and my present does not, I have not been in an accident with either but I miss it, the backup warning was great if a little annoying and I used the blind spot as much to tell me WHEN it was safe to move over as IF it was safe to move over. I still visually confirmed every move. When i'm driving on the highway I also keep track of all cars around me and know whether I have the ability to make a sudden move left or right, this just makes it easier.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Idk.. In 20 years of driving I've never had blind spot detection. I've never been in an accident either. I look before I maneuver, and I know where my blind spots are and how to see them. I think too many sensors make drivers too inattentive.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am putting this under insurance because there is probably nothing more you can do prevent an accident then getting blind spot recognition. For those of you that don't have it get it. Both side view mirrors light up when you have a vehicle in your blind spot. It works in fog and rain and allows you to focus on cars in front of you. I got it on my 2017 Prius along with pre collision breaking and lane departure warnings. It also has sensors everywhere and back up camera with loud beeper. I would never purchase a vehicle without these features. I just wanted to pass this along as insurance from getting into an accident and or reducing damage if you do.


2017 RAV4 here the censors and safety features are really that damn useful. It makes you wonder why this isn't standard on all vehicles.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Iann said:


> So you strictly rely on censors now?
> 
> You still need to use your mirrors and look to see if a car is merging into your lane.
> If you're on a 3 lane highway in the right lane trying to get into the middle lane, same time a car from last lane tries to get into the middle lane.
> ...


Nowhere in my post do I say I rely strictly on sensors.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 2017 RAV4 here the censors and safety features are really that damn useful. It makes you wonder why this isn't standard on all vehicles.


Great reply that's exactly the point I was trying to make. The salesman at Toyota said the safety package was worth 3000 dollars. Sadly that is the reason not SE.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Timbrr said:


> Idk.. In 20 years of driving I've never had blind spot detection. I've never been in an accident either. I look before I maneuver, and I know where my blind spots are and how to see them. I think too many sensors make drivers too inattentive.


You ever had to back out of a parking spot with two big trucks on either side of you rendering you blind?

You back out carefully and some ass comes speeding by hopefully he notice you or you notice him in time.

With the backup censor you notice him well before he reaches your car rather if you see him or not. That's just one situation this stuff is handy " not the holy grail" but handy.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Nowhere in my post do I say I rely strictly on sensors.


I misread where you mentioned 
"works in fog and rain and allows you to focus on cars in front of you" 
As you didn't have to look anymore.

Do you find the various beeps and stuff annoying after a while?

I don't like them because I feel pax judge us if they hear a warning beep. 
I would see them pop their head up and look around anytime one went off.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You ever had to back out of a parking spot with two big trucks on either side of you rendering you blind?
> 
> You back out carefully and some ass comes speeding by hopefully he notice you or you notice him in time.
> 
> With the backup censor you notice him well before he reaches your car rather if you see him or not. That's just one situation this stuff is handy " not the holy grail" but handy.


Yeah, I won't argue with handiness.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

What is smart cruise control and how does that work?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What is smart cruise control and how does that work?


It uses a radar and camera system to detect how far a car is ahead of you. 
It will keep a chosen distance from that car and slow down and speed up. 
At 5 mph it kicks off and you have to apply the brakes. 
When traffic starts up you can push the Cruise Control Resume and it will follow the car up to speed.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Iann said:


> It uses a radar and camera system to detect how far a car is ahead of you.
> It will keep a chosen distance from that car and slow down and speed up.
> At 5 mph it kicks off and you have to apply the brakes.
> When traffic starts up you can push the Cruise Control Resume and it will follow the car up to speed.


Lol I wondered what that radar button was for &#128517;


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

once you go lkas, you can't go back. it literally steers the car for you.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

njn said:


> once you go lkas, you can't go back. it literally steers the car for you.


I don't like it at all. My car it tugs on the wheel to keep you in the middle of the lane. 
It feels like I'm driving on snow when I'm not. 
I didn't know my car had it when I bought it. 
Driving home I thought I hit a few patches of black ice. 
Come to find out my wife figured out it steers for you for about 10 seconds hands free then it will beep and turn off until you touch the wheel.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> . Both side view mirrors light up when you have a vehicle in your blind spot. It works in fog and rain and allows you to focus on cars in front of you.


A guy let me drive his model 3 the other day. It has a sensor readout on the screen that shows where cars are in the blind spot. When I got in, I asked to adjust the mirrors and the guy said he never really used the mirrors because of the sensors.

I guess for me, my focus is a bit different when driving. I'm generally only worried about the blind spot when changing lanes.

Very little of my attention span is dedicated towards looking at the road in front of me. I probably spend more time scanning my mirrors with my eyes than watching the dots on the road. Most of my focus when I'm driving is looking out for cop cars hiding off the side of the road or following from behind, and trying to figure out what the speed limit is and making sure I'm not exceeding it in the presence of a cop car.

The main piece of equipment that helps me focus on the road is my radar detector. As long as the signal up there is very weak, I can spend more time thinking about driving and less time thinking about the speed limits.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You ever had to back out of a parking spot with two big trucks on either side of you rendering you blind?
> 
> You back out carefully and some ass comes speeding by hopefully he notice you or you notice him in time.
> 
> With the backup censor you notice him well before he reaches your car rather if you see him or not. That's just one situation this stuff is handy " not the holy grail" but handy.


Great


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What is smart cruise control and how does that work?


I think it goes off when car in front slows you down then speeds up once they are out of way.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am putting this under insurance because there is probably nothing more you can do prevent an accident then getting blind spot recognition. For those of you that don't have it get it. Both side view mirrors light up when you have a vehicle in your blind spot. It works in fog and rain and allows you to focus on cars in front of you. I got it on my 2017 Prius along with pre collision breaking and lane departure warnings. It also has sensors everywhere and back up camera with loud beeper. I would never purchase a vehicle without these features. I just wanted to pass this along as insurance from getting into an accident and or reducing damage if you do.


Or, I don't know, do that thing any qualified to drive person does called Check Your Blind Spots. 
Seriously? Did you not learn that as part of learning to drive? Look over your shoulders...

Jesus I hope you aren't one of those idiots that think 3 "car lengths" is a safe following distance.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

yeah, a modern vehicle with options has all that. Adaptive cruise control THE BEST. However, one needs to take those censors into account, but not JUST the censors. Still gotta use your eyes and brain.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Or, I don't know, do that thing any qualified to drive person does called Check Your Blind Spots.
> Seriously? Did you not learn that as part of learning to drive? Look over your shoulders...
> 
> Jesus I hope you aren't one of those idiots that think 3 "car lengths" is a safe following distance.


I really wish they made members pass an intelligent test before responding. There is no room for you in this thread. You will be ignored.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

Buy pair of Euro style mirror glasses. You are not going to need a blind spot detection system. You can even see the cars right next to you. US style mirrors are horrible.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

supor said:


> Buy pair of Euro style mirror glasses. You are not going to need a blind spot detection system. You can even see the cars right next to you. US style mirrors are horrible.


I would go with both. The system cuts through rain, fog, snow and whatever nature can think of.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I would go with both


the car option is usually a package and makes car more expensive......


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I would go with both. The system cuts through rain, fog, snow and whatever nature can think of.


You can't rely on a sensor before changing a lane. Even if that system works %99.9 of the time you still have to visually check to be %100 sure and safe. Thats what user manual of your car and other cars says.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> the car option is usually a package and makes car more expensive......


Unfortunately true. It's sad that safety is reserved for people with means.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Unfortunately true. It's sad that safety is reserved for people with means.


I don't know about that. The means part. It's an option and it costs, but not THAT much compared to the total price of the vehicle. That's almost like saying everybody who buys a new care 'has means'; sure the means to pay a loan monthly pymt.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Iann said:


> I don't like it at all. My car it tugs on the wheel to keep you in the middle of the lane.
> It feels like I'm driving on snow when I'm not.
> I didn't know my car had it when I bought it.
> Driving home I thought I hit a few patches of black ice.
> Come to find out my wife figured out it steers for you for about 10 seconds hands free then it will beep and turn off until you touch the wheel.


I got that and it was nifty, briefly, before it tried to kill me. After that it got turned off.

It didn't notice the gradual swing to the right in the road and actively steered me left instead right twards the meridian. I had to get firm with it to follow the road and then found the off button.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Iann said:


> I don't like them because I feel pax judge us if they hear a warning beep.


once on freeway I use adaptive cruise control constantly. It beeps when I car in front caused my car to go below set speed. Pax have never said a word.....or rated down......


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

supor said:


> You can't rely on a sensor before changing a lane. Even if that system works %99.9 of the time you still have to visually check to be %100 sure and safe. Thats what user manual of your car and other cars says.


I agree. Even our eyes can


SHalester said:


> I don't know about that. The means part. It's an option and it costs, but not THAT much compared to the total price of the vehicle. That's almost like saying everybody who buys a new care 'has means'; sure the means to pay a loan monthly pymt.


I drive people everyday who are far away from being able to afford any vehicle. They are working to pay rent, heat and food. The idea of affording insurance, car payments, license, registration and taxes is a distant dream.



VanGuy said:


> I got that and it was nifty, briefly, before it tried to kill me. After that it got turned off.
> 
> It didn't notice the gradual swing to the right in the road and actively steered me left instead right twards the meridian. I had to get firm with it to follow the road and then found the off button.


Yes the button is usually on steering wheel. The image is a car going out of it's lane.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I really wish they made members pass an intelligent test before responding. There is no room for you in this thread. You will be ignored.


Because relying on tech that could fail due to a spot of mud is smarter than leaning to drive properly.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Because relying on tech that could fail due to a spot of mud is smarter than leaning to drive properly.


Leaning to drive properly ? What does that even mean ?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TURD W/ LIGHTS..... COOL


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Leaning to drive properly ? What does that even mean ?


Typos. They happen. That you lack sufficient logic to discern the actual word that fits in the context is only your own fault.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

On Miami highways drivers rely on the blind spot indicator to know when to change lanes and cut into spaces no driver should cut into. Bad/rude drivers us them for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> On Miami highways drivers rely on the blind spot indicator to know when to change lanes and cut into spaces no driver should cut into. Bad/rude drivers us them for the wrong reasons.


Somewhere along this thread the idea started that if you use the BSI you could just throw caution to the wind. I never said that and it is not the case. If BSI is used with safe defensive driving it is safer then without BSI.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What is smart cruise control and how does that work?


I think it is called dynamic cruise control (DCC). You have 3 levels of safe distance to choose from such that your car can exhibit different 'tolerance' to the car ahead of you. Your car will slow down / accelerate accordingly depending on how far it is from the car ahead. A limitation is that you cannot engage DCC when there is substantial rainfall since it interferes with the sonar emission and reflection.

In fact, I have to turn off the 'dynamic' function. Despite the lowest level of safe distance was chosen, my car would brake as hard as it can in situations when I would have taken no action. Not only it is an annoying feature, its replacement is also $$$ when it fails. Fancy technology comes with a cost.

This is what it looks like in my newer car when DCC is engaged.









The same applies to lane keeping alert (LKA). It does not work in poorly marked lanes too.



Jimmy44 said:


> Leaning to drive properly ? What does that even mean ?


I think that poster meant to type 'learning'


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Another easy way not to get blindspotted is to stretch another inch when looking at your mirrors.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I think it is called dynamic cruise control (DCC). You have 3 levels of safe distance to choose from such that your car can exhibit different 'tolerance' to the car ahead of you. Your car will slow down / accelerate accordingly depending on how far it is from the car ahead. A limitation is that you cannot engage DCC when there is substantial rainfall since it interferes with the sonar emission and reflection.
> 
> In fact, I have to turn off the 'dynamic' function. Despite the lowest level of safe distance was chosen, my car would brake as hard as it can in situations when I would have taken no action. Not only it is an annoying feature, its replacement is also $$$ when it fails. Fancy technology comes with a cost.
> 
> ...


I did not have the five seconds of my life to try and figure that out.


----------

